# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  Pellia Endiviifolia

## fabry

Hi guys.
I wanted to show you some pictures of the real Pellia.
Think you could be interested to see the plant that caused Monosolenium to be misnamed in the beginning (but also now many people continue to call it Pellia as you know  :Smile:  ).

This specimen was found in the north of Italy last week.
Now I am trying to cultivate it submersed.

I will keep you updated on the results.

http://img499.imageshack.us/img499/4079/pellia08oh.jpg
http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/6374/pellia15ey.jpg
http://img466.imageshack.us/img466/7170/pellia21lp.jpg
http://img480.imageshack.us/img480/2382/pellia38ut.jpg
http://img459.imageshack.us/img459/8423/pellia43fm.jpg

Bye.
Fabrizio.

----------


## timebomb

Looking at the pictures, it's not hard to understand why there was a mix-up over the names. The _Pellia_ certainly looks quite similar to the _Monoselenium tenerum_.

Do you have more pictures of the plant in its natural habitat, Fabrizio? Close-ups of such pictures would be great. 

I tried to persuade the professor to work on a new article for TAG, one regarding the various liverworts in the aquaria scene. He hasn't promised yet but it would be great if he helps to clarify the identities of these plants.

Loh K L

----------


## fabry

Hi Kwek Leong.

Here is a link in which you will be able to see the difference between Pellia and Monosolenium.

http://www.bioimages.org.uk/HTML/T6716.HTM

If you look carefully (also in my pictures) you will see that at the extremities of the thallus (frond - leaf) Monosolenium is dicotomous (divides in two) while Pellia branches out with many small finger-like small branches.
This gives Pellia the appearance of a mix between Monosolenium and Riccardia. 

It would be great if Prof. Tan could write an article about Liverworts.
Last February I went to the Singapore Science Center to buy the issue of the Singapore Scientist in which there was his great article on the mosses and bought also his booklet 'A guide to the common liverworts of Singapore'
It was great too.
I highly recommend you guys to read it also.

Thanks to that booklet, in particular, I found the identity of a nice liverwort that I bought in a LFS sold as creeping moss or tropical moss: Heteroscyphus zollingeri.
I was able to find it also growing emersed in many places in Singapore and I really wonder why it had not gained yet great popularity. 
If you want I will post some pictures.

In the meanwhile take a look at the pictures in the link I sent and let me know what you think about it.
I find it is fantastic and I really hope it will be possible to grow it submersed in our aquariums.

Best regards and bye.

Fabrizio.

----------


## Green Baron

I think it would be great if Prof Tan can write an article on the common _aquatic_ liverworth but he will need us to supply him with the liverworth.

----------


## timebomb

> I think it would be great if Prof Tan can write an article on the common _aquatic_ liverworth but he will need us to supply him with the liverworth.


Gan, for what it's worth, the plant is a liverwort and not liverworth  :Laughing: 

The professor will definitely need our help if he's to write the article. But there are many liverworts around so it's impossible to touch on every species. As with the moss article, I think we should ask the professor to describe only those that are already fairly well-established in aquaria. It would be pointless to write about a liverwort that is grown only by a couple of hobbyists. For starters, this is the list of liverworts I have in mind. Please feel free to add on if you can think of more:

_Riccia fluitans_
_Riccia fluitans_ (Dwarf form) - Mini Riccia
_Monoselenium tenerum_ - sometimes known as Giant Riccia
_Riccardia sp_ - the plant we call Mini Pellia
_Pellia endiviifolia_

The last plant on the list, _P. endiviifolia_ actually does not qualify to be on the list as I don't know of anyone, other than Fabrizio himself, growing it in his tanks. In fact, I would need Fabrizio's help to send me some of it if we want to include this liverwort in the article. But the fact is the _P. endiviifolia_'s name is quite well-known ever since it was given to the wrong liverwort. I believe it would be of interest to many hobbyists to know what the real _P. endiviifolia_ looks like. Fabrizio has already shown us the pictures but I think many would like to know more about its natural history and growing habits. 




> Last February I went to the Singapore Science Center to buy the issue of the Singapore Scientist in which there was his great article on the mosses and bought also his booklet 'A guide to the common liverworts of Singapore'


You were here in Singapore last February? Why didn't you get in touch with us, Fabrizio? 

Anyway, the prof wrote a better article which appeared in the latest issue of TAG (The Aquatic Gardener). I'll be uploading the text and pictures to this forum in a couple of weeks. 




> Thanks to that booklet, in particular, I found the identity of a nice liverwort that I bought in a LFS sold as creeping moss or tropical moss: Heteroscyphus zollingeri. I was able to find it also growing emersed in many places in Singapore and I really wonder why it had not gained yet great popularity. If you want I will post some pictures.


Please do. It seems like you know Singapore better than the natives, Fabrizio  :Laughing:  The next time you visit, you must show us where you found the _H. zollingeri_. It's not unusual for fish shop owners to pass off common liverworts as rare mosses. Can't say I blame them though as I don't think they do this intentionally. 




> In the meanwhile take a look at the pictures in the link I sent and let me know what you think about it. I find it is fantastic and I really hope it will be possible to grow it submersed in our aquariums.


If you had not pointed out the difference in the extremities, I would have thought they were similar. I have a poor eye for details. Some of the pictures of the _P. endiviifolia_ in your link are very beautiful. If they can be grown submersed, I'm positive it will eventually become a very popular foreground plant. Best of luck, Fabrizio.

Loh K L

----------


## fabry

> You were here in Singapore last February? Why didn't you get in touch with us, Fabrizio?


Unfortunately I were not partecipating to your fantastic forum in that period  :Crying:  , otherwise I would have asked you for sure to come with me around  :Very Happy: ....It will be for the next time!



> Anyway, the prof wrote a better article which appeared in the latest issue of TAG (The Aquatic Gardener). I'll be uploading the text and pictures to this forum in a couple of weeks.


Wow....can't wait.



> Please do. It seems like you know Singapore better than the natives, Fabrizio The next time you visit, you must show us where you found the H. zollingeri.


Singapore is so beautiful that when I am there I spend every free moment looking for plants and making photos (even more than a Japanese tourist)  :Very Happy:  
I will show you for sure where it grows.
In the meanwile I will write you a private mail to give you more details (maybe it is better to do like this even if the plant is very common).
Anyhow prof. Tan also gives very good indication on where to find it in his booklet.
And now the images.
You will see in the first one how diffuse it is.
All the green that you can see is made by this liverwort. 
The others are some close up.
The last one is a comparison between Heteroscyphus Zollingery and Vesicularia Dubyana.
http://img495.imageshack.us/img495/1895/dscn55161fm.jpg
http://img495.imageshack.us/img495/4438/dscn52637te.jpg
http://img492.imageshack.us/img492/1389/dscn52467tx.jpg
http://img496.imageshack.us/img496/7500/dscn52401le.jpg
http://img491.imageshack.us/img491/7034/dscn35703rw.jpg



> If you had not pointed out the difference in the extremities, I would have thought they were similar. I have a poor eye for details. Some of the pictures of the P. endiviifolia in your link are very beautiful. If they can be grown submersed, I'm positive it will eventually become a very popular foreground plant. Best of luck, Fabrizio.


I am pretty sure it can be grown submerged.
It is only one week that I have it but I am keeping a part of it submerged and it is growing happily (and very fast).
The guy who found it in nature told me it was growing partly submerged.

The only thing that makes me dubious is its tolerance to high temperatures, but I trust it can withstand them because also in the part of Italy where it was found during the summer temperature can reach and surpass 35° Celsius

I am growing a part of it emersed. As soon it will grow I will send it to you.

Best regards

----------


## timebomb

> You will see in the first one how diffuse it is.
> All the green that you can see is made by this liverwort.


I see what you mean by diffused, Fabrizio. The plant is so everywhere it's easy to miss it  :Laughing: . I have occasionally gone on nature walks but like many others, I wasn't looking close enough. I have the professor's book on "Common Liverworts and Hornworts" too. In fact, it's a signed copy, personally given to me by the professor  :Very Happy:  There are many more liverworts around and I'm sure quite a few of them will eventually find their way into our tanks, one way or another.

Loh K L

----------

